# Anyone know how to make a dry cell battery?



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

I posted on the HT thread with the above question. I have a large Western Union clock that is a pendulum clock, but it is designed to start with dry cell batterys. I have not seen it in awhile, stored in the barn. I think it had two about the diameter of a D cell about 8" to 10" long. I am looking for a way to get it started since there isn't any dry cell, or at least I don't think so. I am looking for a way to make something that will work in place of dry cell? Any help, I would appreciate.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

What's the voltage that the clock needs?

I think it would be better to put together D cells to run the clock. No idea how to build a dry cell battery.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

wy_white_wolf said:


> What's the voltage that the clock needs?
> 
> I think it would be better to put together D cells to run the clock. No idea how to build a dry cell battery.


Thanks, I will try to find what it takes.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Go back and look at your OP....
I replied to that............


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Its not that difficult, we're talking 1800s tech here, assuming you have a basic grasp of chemistry. It'd be messy and finding the materials might be a little difficult.

Do a wiki search on zinc-carbon battery and history of the battery and it gives you the basic idea of how to make one.

But as pointed out why would you want to? You'd have to know the voltage need of the clock before you build one. If you know the voltage why not make a battery pack from modern batteries or wire it to use a AC to DC converter?


----------

